# Need someone in lower CT to wire up some Whelen strobes and Fog lights?



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all, I am down in Stamford CT. The title says it all. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

sixty4 said:


> Hi all, I am down in Stamford CT. The title says it all. Thanks for any help!!


It's a fairly simple procedure to wire it up, are you sure you'd rather have someone else do it?


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes I just don't feel comfortable with this one. Just looking at the front fog light and rear back up light harness is scary enough for me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What is the vehicle?


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

2018 Silverado with boss plow.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sixty4 this may help ?
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/question-about-whelen.171983/


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Go to burquip in bedford hills ny. They will take care of you. Great people


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Message Accucon, he did all my lights, but he’s in canton. You can bait him with beer and BBQ


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I wanna add a mini led light bar im in fairfield county myself not even the dealer knows where the magnetic mount bar should sit on the roof one guy wired 4 way hide ways went through the ignition switch and burnt it out


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I wanna add a mini led light bar im in fairfield county myself not even the dealer knows where the magnetic mount bar should sit on the roof one guy wired 4 way hide ways went through the ignition switch and burnt it out


First thing, anything wired in with any type of a power draw should use a relay. Is this a aluminum Ford? I personally like a back rack. Then rear spot lamps, etc. Can be installed.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

This for my Chevy


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

CHRIS, use a relay / autozone etc. ?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

sixty4 said:


> Hi all, I am down in Stamford CT. The title says it all. Thanks for any help!!


I have a guy in Norwalk Briggs tire he does everything he done some light bar custom stuff plug he is honest i can pm it to you


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's a fairly simple procedure to wire it up, are you sure you'd rather have someone else do it?


Yep , the ion & vertex series are 4 wired units and end up being a boatload harness of wires coming into the cab . Had to drill 1" holes up under my cab to set it all up ....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Interesting,
We only had a sync, pattern and pos/ neg


----------

